# Gassing ... It Really Happens !!!!!!



## Wooie1958 (Sep 2, 2018)

Richard Hammond and family gassed and robbed as they slept in French holiday villa | London Evening Standard


----------



## mark61 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah ok. Has he got a book coming out soon?


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

More chance of gassing a hamster! Oh, they did.

Yeah right.


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 2, 2018)

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## 1807truckman (Sep 2, 2018)

Here we go again, of course it's true, it's in the papaers.

Graham


----------



## The laird (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah them stupid truckers are liable all the time to it sleeping in their lane blockers


----------



## Debroos (Sep 2, 2018)

Odd she was able to get up and walk around whilst being gassed...


----------



## n brown (Sep 2, 2018)

lucky for the robbers that the Hamster wasn't woken up when all the  tankers of anaesthestic gas pulled up outside his gaff and started pumping .


----------



## Caz (Sep 2, 2018)

Didn't that happen to him last year, as well?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 2, 2018)

Happened to me under the bed sheets many a night,i know this because i wake with a black eye from the wife and all picture no sound.:hammer:


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 3, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Richard Hammond and family gassed and robbed as they slept in French holiday villa | London Evening Standard




The last paragraph stated the local cops figured the real reason was the occupants were all pissed from an evening's imbibing


----------



## peter palance (Sep 3, 2018)

*try*



1807truckman said:


> Here we go again, of course it's true, it's in the papaers.
> 
> Graham



witch one the pictoreal or the today papers .pj


----------



## peter palance (Sep 3, 2018)

*one*



Tony Lee said:


> The last paragraph stated the local cops figured the real reason was the occupants were all pissed from an evening's imbibing



shot to the dogs or may be bottom up best of luck .pj


----------



## Kontiki (Sep 9, 2018)

[SUB]​Wasn't there a similar story in 2015  with Jensen Button, ththe police eventually dismissed the gassing claim. Unfortunately people get robbed all the time, while we all think we would wake up the reality of what you can sleep through especially when you are on holiday & after some drink is surprising.
French police reject claims burglars gassed Jenson Button and wife | The Independent
[/SUB]


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 9, 2018)

:lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## spigot (Sep 9, 2018)

We have a consultant anaesthetist in our family who says it’s a load of old cobblers!


----------



## Tbear (Sep 9, 2018)

It seems that they managed to "Gas" the entire hotel and we only manage one patient at a time at work.

Richard


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 9, 2018)

Tbear said:


> It seems that they managed to "Gas" the entire hotel and we only manage one patient at a time at work.
> 
> Richard



NHS inefficiency?


----------



## QFour (Sep 11, 2018)

I suppose it has to be a gassing if your going to claim for a new Rolex. Don’t think it would wash to well with the insurance just saying you were pissed and left the door open. Does she have any idea how much gas you would need to put everyone to sleep and how much it would cost. You would also need a large truck to carry it all.


----------



## Caz (Sep 11, 2018)

Caz said:


> Didn't that happen to him last year, as well?





Kontiki said:


> [SUB]​Wasn't there a similar story in 2015  with Jensen Button, ththe police eventually dismissed the gassing claim. Unfortunately people get robbed all the time, while we all think we would wake up the reality of what you can sleep through especially when you are on holiday & after some drink is surprising.
> French police reject claims burglars gassed Jenson Button and wife | The Independent
> [/SUB]



Thank you, I thought it sounded familiar, I was just muddling up a professional driver with an overpaid amateur one. Sorry Jenson.


----------

